# Major General McChrystal Dead



## Marauder06 (Jan 11, 2014)

Not the General McChrystal most of us are familiar with, his father (who was also pretty accomplished).

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...1ba942-641f-11e3-a373-0f9f2d1c2b61_story.html

Herbert J. McChrystal Jr., a retired Army major general who was a highly decorated combat veteran of the Korean and Vietnam wars, died Dec. 10 at his home in Kingsport, Tenn. He was 89.

He had heart and respiratory ailments, said his son Stanley McChrystal, a retired Army general who commanded U.S. and international forces in Afghanistan and also led the U.S. Joint Special Operations Command.

As a young soldier, Gen. McChrystal served with U.S. occupation forces in Germany after World War II. Later, while commanding combat units in the Korean and Vietnam wars, he was awarded the Silver Star four times for battlefield valor — once in Korea, three times in Vietnam.

During his second tour of duty in Vietnam in 1968, he was chief of staff for the 4th Infantry Division.

In the early 1970s, Gen. McChrystal served at the Pentagon as director of the Planning and Program Analysis Directorate, where he worked closely with a then-little-known officer named Colin Powell, who later became chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff and secretary of state.


----------



## tova (Jan 11, 2014)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 11, 2014)

RIP Sir.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 11, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Rest In God's Own Peace, General.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 11, 2014)

4 Silver Stars...  the table is set for you in Valhalla, Sir.


----------



## pardus (Jan 11, 2014)

RIP, thank you for your service Sir.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 11, 2014)

RIP Sir


----------



## HALO99 (Jan 12, 2014)

My grandfather served with you in Korea and Vietnam.  Rest in Peace sir.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 12, 2014)

RIP, Sir.  Rest easy in Valhalla.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 13, 2014)

RIP, sir. Thank you for all you've done.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 13, 2014)

Rest in God's peace, General.


----------

